# Play dress up games: benefit or harm



## alex13689 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your family has children, you fear them play games too much, you fear them spoiled by games online. That is the general fear of parents in the explosion of information technology as today.
If your children like dress up games, you also do not worry too much. Because  dress up games also helps your child much better skills. But problem is how are your chirldrent play?  How long? How children is balanced with other work?
Therefore, you must determine the benefit- harm of game online for kid. Chated by yahoo, skyper, bog, forum help children type accumulate, communicate accumulate, use computer accumulate, internet accumulate,??? but you must determine  for child: it is only a means to communicate with friends, family, people???. It is not a substitute for daily communication in life. 
Gaming give kid the skills: reflex of hand, sight, hearing,??? Not only that, play a game is a way for relieving stress. But something superfluous no good. If your child play game too much, it will not balanced itself. Use more time for gaming to cause your kid has not time for study, active with your kid`s friends, exercise, eat, sleep, and may be learning???
During the development of information technology as rain-storm. Human being are gradually dependenting on computer, regarded the computer as a indispensable apart in life. Eating-computer, sleeping-computer, working- computer, relex on computer, to make friends on computer, talk on computer, and wedding on computer??? such as may be you going to be depression. It can happen to your kid. Child can entirely dependented on computer too. 
So, you must educate for your kid proper eating habits, regular exercise, join offine active as: camping, travel, to make merry with friends at parks, cooking with family, help our parents do home work,???. You should always talk, confidence about them. You should know our hobbies, our perception. That is a very good for training your child. 
When your child play games, you should know that`s style game? Consistent with the child's age or not? Dress up games is consistent with kid and teen. it gives kid graphic skills, combine skills, orthopedic skills, dress up??? help kid has fashion style. Nowaday, highly popular dress up games: dressup24h.com. That`s a safe game for your kid. 
Also, you should also help children arrange and manager time for daily active: eat, sleep, play games, use computer, ??? and you should talk about it play some type of game: dress up games, dress up games, fashion games, paint games???


----------

